# 411 Receiver loosing audio...



## hrr101 (Jan 31, 2006)

Sorry if this doesnt make sense:

I just ordered and installed the DN 411 receiver and since then I 
have intermittent audio failure. I will be watching TV in regular or
HD and the sound just stops?

If I wait for a few hours and turn on the system again it works??

Sound is currently going through a surround sound system and I have
called the installer on this but every time he comes by its working....

Does anyone have any ideas as to why it does this...

thanks...


----------



## riche119 (Jan 11, 2006)

My 211 has the same problem but, so far, only on OTA stations. I lose the audio almost daily. Performing a soft re-set (holding the power button down for 7 seconds) corrects the problem - at least till the next time. Just a new product bug.


----------



## hrr101 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the update, I will try it tonight...


----------



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

I lost sound in my ViP211 receiver for the 3 time in the last 2 weeks I had them. I have the lastest software on the receiver.

Soft reset fixes the problem..but it happens again in a couple of days.


----------

